# Is Aldi masonry paint any good?



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/special_buys3_30307.htm

Is Aldi masonry paint any good as its £7 for 5 litres?


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

that should work well for the garage walls. Might pick up a few tubs this weekend.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I wouldn't entertain it myself,i use Sandtex Trade Titan White.


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

Excellent thank you. Would have seen it whilst shopping there today but grateful never the less. I have an outside wall which is a long one and painted it four or five years back with Aldi stuff and to-date it has not peeled; just faded and dirty looking now. As with any product like this it is down to preparation; in my ever so umble op.

Charley


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

Been using it today on the garage interior walls, seems good so far. Nice and thick so covers the holes in blocks. Just the blocks like to suck it up. So I'm using a lot of it and they needed a second coat. I should have sealed them or primed them first but as this is cheap it will probably cost less this way anyway.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Painting breeze blocks is a total pain in the butt!


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

It's good as a undercoat but that's it.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

A lot of these types of cheap paints have next to no self cleaning ability. Its basically the same as a wax/sealant ie its protection, get a decent paint and the rain will take care of dirt get a crap one and you'll be forever scrubbing it, thy stain very easily and although you may not be able to see it if you only use that paint, do a 50/50 and you'll see the difference within a couple of months.

Plus coverage is usually poor with these cheap paints


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

I only plan on using mine on the inside walls of the garage to help lighten it up and reduce the amount of cement dust. I will see how it goes. 
I have done one wall so far but looking at it this morning and looking at garages on garagejournal I may repaint it two tone later on anyway.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

If your concerned about the "cheap" paint marking and not "cleaning itself" use it as a cheap undercoat for some expensive stuff that apparently "doesn't" mark and "cleans itself"!!  as you said the blocks eat the stuff :doublesho


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

ianrobbo1 said:


> If your concerned about the "cheap" paint marking and not "cleaning itself" use it as a cheap undercoat for some expensive stuff that apparently "doesn't" mark and "cleans itself"!!  as you said the blocks eat the stuff :doublesho


Not sure what all the  are about?

Using substandard paints is a massive no no for me, my living depends on the paints I use lasting. Using a cheap paint as a first coat is not a good idea, you have no idea how A us going to adhere to B.

The fact that it may not stick to block work is also a problem. Your far better off using a proven product.

I never said block work eats paint at all. Done properly you shouldn't use too much, the people that slap it on neat to fill are doing themselves no favours, all paint going onto bare surfaces should be thinned.


----------

